# connecting my new system



## roadglidesp (Feb 12, 2019)

I purchased an new Optoma uhd51 projector with a new Sony 4k dvd player backed by a Yamaha sound system. I was hoping to link my
Firestick with this for internet use but have picture but no sound. How do I fix this?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Does your Sony 4k Bluray get a picture ?
How is your Firestick hooked up ? Is it powered by USB properly?


----------

